# Cities of China



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Now I will introduce cities of China,not a part,but evey province,first I post a map of China ,so it is convenient when I introduce.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Now first I would like to introduce northeast of China,there are three province:Helongjiang,Jilin and Liaoning.
Helongjiang is a very cold province,Harbin is very famous,there are many pictures posted here,Harbin has many Russian style house,because from late of 19 century to 1904 ,before Russia was beaten by Janpan,it's Russia's colonial orbit.
There are some pictures
This is the famous church,even the sign of Harbin









there are some other pictures


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

The second largest city of Helongjiang province is Qiqihaer,in the west of this province,about 1.439 million people.It was called the city of crane.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

this is Jinlin province,Changchun is famous,because it was the capital of fake Manchuria,a nominal country which was set up after Japan occupied northeast after 9.18th 1931,so 9.18 is also a special day for chinese.


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

VERY OLD PICS BUT THANKS~


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

then I will introduce Jilin,this city's name is the same as this province's,it used to be the capital of this province.there are some pictures.


----------



## kanabi (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of Lhasa?


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen a qmd of a chinese has it,now I only has the palace,maybe you can get it .


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

this is


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

now I introduce the third province,Liaoning,I have some pictures of Shenyang,the provincial capital of this province.



























in Shenyang there is an old palace left by the man who set up the last dynasty of China,before this,they had made the palace here,the old name of this city is Fengtian(奉天).








This is the railway station of Shenyang,it was designed by Japanese,as the style of railway station of Tokyo.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Another famous city is Dalian(Arthur port),there are many pictures, I post some ones.It used to be a port occupied by Russia and Japan until world war Ⅱ was over and PRC was set up.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

next is Heibei province,in chinese heibei means "in the north of river",this river is Huang.Its provincial capital is Shijiazhuang,this city used to be a small village,but after two railway have been built, its on the cross,and developed fast,now it has more than 10 million peolpe.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Continue please!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

More please...


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

The old provincial capital is Chengde,a famous place for tour,many emperor went there for vacation.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

As i´ve said, i love China!! The pictures are very beautifull!!! More please!


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

i find a problem, chinese big cities noy have china style, you can find china style in little town


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Henan province means"in the south of river Huang",it used to be the main body of ancient China,such as Xia Dynasty,Shang Dynasty and even Zhou Dynasty,it is plain and is the center of ancient chinese economy .in chinese tradition it is called center plain or center country (中原).many cities has changed much by war and built cycle.
The provincial capital is Zhengzhou,a city like Shijiahuang,built on the cross of raiways,it is the railway traffic center of China.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Henan has many old cities,but changed much.
shangqiu,it is said that it is the capital of Shang dynasty.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Nanyang,where the famous person Zhugeliang (诸葛亮) in three kindom time used to be,but it has changed much.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Moon lake









Gebi









Dunhuang Mogaoku


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

WOW!!! China is sooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Tianshui,a important place for China,where the first emperor of China-- Fuxi was born,even before Huangdi.Tianshui is also the birthplace of Qin,a country which unified china as a empire in 221BC.
This is Tianshui.








this is the temple of Fuxi,the trees in it have a history of more than 750 years.









This is Fuxi,what in his hands is Taiji,he is the god of Sun.As legend,he invented it 7000 years ago.








a sculpture








bird, syboml of Sun


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Some more about Taiji
compass








Star map of old China








two mysterious pictures, have a close relation to Taiji


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Ningxia is a beautiful place,the provincial capital is Yinchuan.this province has many people who embrace Iskam.
Yinchuan


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

this is mosque and people


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Qinghai province don't have many people,but view is great.
this is provincial capital Xining


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Some pictures of Urumqi have already posted here.XinJiang is a very beautiful place.It is in the west of China,and Sun rise two hours later than east.
There are some pictures of Urumqi,the provincial capital of Xinjiang.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Now we have finished the northern part of China from east to west.Next is south, has more water and more people.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

^^ That one looks like South American art


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Chengdu has a history of about 4000 years,it became the capital of Su about late of Zhou Dynasty(1000BC~200BC),and Su was occupied by Qin in 316BC. Su is also the first country which was occupied by Qin.
In Tang Dynasty(700AD~1000AD),it is the second flourishing city of China.Paper currency was first invented in Chengdu in Song Dynasty(1000AD~1300AD).But this city was ruined two times.Now there is few people who has lived here surpass 500 years.
This is Chengdu now.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is the largest sitting figure of Buddha in the world in Leshan.








This is Leshan


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is panda,it lives in Sichuan province.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Mianyang city.


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

I think they must have recently cleaned the Dafo in Leshan.
Every old picture I see - its covered in moss and grime.
But it looked completely clean when I was there...


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

China was once a very poor country but now, WOW! :applause: Bravo China!


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd also like to say that Lanzhou looks WAAAAAAAY better in pictures 
than in real life. You may be interested to know that it was ranked by
the UN as the "worlds most polluted city". 
I think it was also fairly foggy while I was there - thus making the pollution
even worse. You couldn't even see across the yellow river. Also one of the
first times in China I saw anything resembling urban squaler.

http://www.time.com/time/asia/magazine/99/0927/lanzhou.html
(Sorry old article - but you get the point)


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Jiuzhagou in the northwest of Sichuan,it's very beautiful.


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

I should also say that it was very cold in Gansu when I was there.
And I didn't see another English speaking person for like 3 days.
Perhaps thats why I didn't think too highly of Lanzhou.

Rural Gansu was fantastic though!


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

y_nigel said:


> I'd also like to say that Lanzhou looks WAAAAAAAY better in pictures
> than in real life. You may be interested to know that it was ranked by
> the UN as the "worlds most polluted city".
> I think it was also fairly foggy while I was there - thus making the pollution
> ...


That's ture,I have heard of it several years ago.The pollution of China is very heavy, there are many heavy industry factories.But chinese national company was starting reform since 1998,that made many people lose work,especially these industry city,such as Shenyang ,Lanzhou and Chongqing,but government started to made house marketed,and invested infrastructure,such as some railway and High-way,now the length of chinese High-way is only shorter than USA .especially after Asian economic crsis.China did as America after 1929 ,that created many work.Now national company create only about 35% of all the creation,While in the past its 82%.


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

xie xie (sorry I don't know any characters)

I did here that the economy in places like Lanzhou had suffered a lot
since the introduction of free-market economy. The contrast with places like 
Shanghai and Chengdu was obvious.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Chengdu's pollution index from 6th September to 24th September











Chongqing's pollution index from 6th September to 24th September












Shenyang's pollution index from 6th September to 24th September










We can see the most polluted city of the three is just Chengdu which is said having not so many heavy industries. :weirdo:


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

When I was in Chengdu it was raining the whole time, so it was
kind of hard to tell about the pollution.
I also only spent 1 day. The downtown area seemed fairly nice though.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

y_nigel said:


> When I was in Chengdu it was raining the whole time, so it was
> kind of hard to tell about the pollution.
> I also only spent 1 day. The downtown area seemed fairly nice though.


Well.Chengdu is a beautiful city overall.

Personally speaking,I prefer the suburbs to downtown of Chengdu.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

y_nigel said:


> I should also say that it was very cold in Gansu when I was there.
> And I didn't see another English speaking person for like 3 days.
> Perhaps thats why I didn't think too highly of Lanzhou.
> 
> Rural Gansu was fantastic though!


Gansu doesn't have much water,many place is just desert,so it can't be much warm.There's few foreigner in the west.Maybe that's because it wasn't introduced much,I can't see many chinese place in Discovery channel,except Tibet.I don't konw why.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

tiger said:


> Chengdu's pollution index from 6th September to 24th September
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These cities are old industry city is konwn to all in China, The factories are more than Chengdu,that's also konwn to all,I just said that as that.factories in Chengdu focus in the east,but many factories were closed down,that's what I have seen.


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

"I can't see many chinese place in Discovery channel,except Tibet.I don't konw why"

Don't forget The Great wall and Terra Cotta Warriors!

The western media (well Vancouver especially) has a massive interest in China
right now. Hu Jintao's recent visit to Canada was front page news across the
country. Just look at the number of posts and replies concerning china on this
board. It's was also one of the the fastest growing tourism destinations last year.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

some more pictures of Jiuzhagou


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

y_nigel said:


> "I can't see many chinese place in Discovery channel,except Tibet.I don't konw why"
> 
> Don't forget The Great wall and Terra Cotta Warriors!
> 
> ...


I also have noticed many west media konw more about China,when I play <civilization 3> several years ago,I could see Great Wall,Forbidden city and more,a game of builting railway also has a subject of China ,then the company made game <Zeus> also made chinese subject.and <Sims> also has some chinese things.I am glad to see these changes.But I can't realize <command and conquer>(general),the knowledge of Beijing stay more than 30 years ago,it is ridiculous to see cherry blossom all around,their thougt of China is just the mixture of Japan , Russia and India.In<Superpower 2>,all the chinese industry are held by government,their imagination of China can't get rid of Russia,their thoughts made me feel ridiculous .When I have seen a film named <Kill Bill>, I don't think they really kown Japonic culture.(that's in my opinion).
And I also don't like American visa system for Chinese mainland,last year the chinese mainland champion,runner-up and the third place of warcraft,because of visa,lose the qualification to play in America,While people from Taiwan all got.
I don't want to give more examples,but I belive it will get much better.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Fenghuang,an old chinese city in Hunan province.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Yueyang,an old city,but changed a lot.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

See from Dongting lake


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Next province is Hubei,which means to the north of Dongting lake.
The provincial capital is Wuhan.It is by the Yangtze Rive.One part of it---Hankou was occupied by Britain in the late of 19 century,and it got back in 1935,this is a map of it.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Xiangyang(襄阳),a city of 2800 years,now it is Xiangfan(襄樊).


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Anhui peovince,the provincial capital is Hefei.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Anqing,uesd to be the provincial capital of Anhui.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a city on the foot of Huangshan mountain.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Huangshan mountain.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

There are many pictures of Wuxi,I post some.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is some old stlye of Wuxi.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Changzhou,alos an old city.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Zhouzhuang,a river city.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Nantong city


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

where is this subway located?


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Some threads about China had existed.


"General Huo" and " Hidden dragon" introduce China city from the building aspect.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=176011

I introduce it from the pretty girl.

But you introduce China city from the history, the natural scenery and culture aspect.
Stunning thread!!


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

vincent said:


> where is this subway located?


I just look for pictures on line,I have never been there,if you like ,I will give you some other pictures of subway,these photos were taken before it open.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Next is Zhejiang province,there are many pictures of its provincial capital---Hangzhou,and I post some.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Ningbo is also post many times,I post one.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Wenzhou is very famou for its merchant,they are all over the world and sell many things,even made merchants of some other country very angry,such as what had happened in Spain,they burned the shoes which were ready to sell by Wenzhou merchant.
This is Wenzhou.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Wenzhou merchant all over the world.









This is Wenzhou in 1992,at that time many chinese city is just like this.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

There are more pictures.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Very good, continue please


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Shaoxing


----------



## drmadham (Oct 1, 2004)

i must visit China!


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

i must visit China!
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
中国将给你最大的惊喜～～～～～～～～～～


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn, they need a better translator than that...


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

koyer said:


> I just look for pictures on line,I have never been there,if you like ,I will give you some other pictures of subway,these photos were taken before it open.


so is this Hangzhou or somewhere else???


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a town under the administration of Dongguan--Houjie









This is two towns under the administration of Dongguan.(Chang'an and Humen)


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Chang'an town.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Humen town,Britain declared war at China at this place in 1840.









This is Zhangmutou town.









This is Qiaotou town.









Changping town


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Huizhou,a city has many famous brands.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Chaozhou,near Fujian,a famous city for emigration all over the world.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Zhanjiang,a city near Hainan province,by the sea.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Zhuhai,a city near Macao.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

About Hongkong and Taiwan,there are many pictures and places,I just say something about history.Hongkong became the colony of Britain after 1840,China lost the war with Britain.And Taiwan became the colony of Japan after 1894 China lost the war with Japan,then Taiwan got back after 1945,Japan lost WWⅡ.And KMT moved there until it lost regime in 2000.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Let me give some pictures of Macao,uesd to be colony of Portugal in the late of 19th century when China had lost many wars.Portugal first discover it about 500 years ago,and get a permit from China to anchor there,then it developed.Macao came back in 1999.Now it is a city of gambling.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

^^

You mean the Portuguese discoverd Macao before the Chinese?


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Hainan,a province of tour.The provincial is Haikou.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

YelloPerilo said:


> ^^
> 
> You mean the Portuguese discoverd Macao before the Chinese?


No,they should get a permit of China to anchor 500 years ago,so they can't discover it before China,I just say they saw Macao,for them,it is discover.Maybe I should replace this word by another one.Portugal had saw there and got a permit to anchor,while Netherlands was drove out,and they made a colony in Taiwan,but lost it after they lost the war with Zhengchenggong,a minister of Ming Dyansty(15thcentury~17thcentury),then Qing(17th century~20th century) Dynasty replaced and ruled this island until Japan got it.And Macao became the colony of Portugal when China had lost the war with Britain.Qing Dynasty and Russia tied in 18th century in the north of Asia and made a peace treaty.While after lost war with Britain,Rissa came back,Qing dynadty won the war with France in Vietnam in 1870,but lost war with Japan in 1894,then more countries came.American had said this words"we should thank Britian to open the door of China".


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Sanya


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Beautiful and amazing pictures, I love this thread.


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

可是好多你都没介绍到啊?太粗了.......


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, China is such a beautiful place. From the old to the new, dirty to the clean, it's an awesome looking place. I would like to learn Mandarin or Cantonese, well even both so I can visit and get around easily. The skyscrapers and developing infrastracture facinate me the most. Plus I have to try some REAL Chinese food as well. 

Guangzhou and Chonqing appeal to me the most for some reason. Shenzhen, Shanghai and Hong Kong are definite musts as well.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

FM 2258 said:


> Wow, China is such a beautiful place. From the old to the new, dirty to the clean, it's an awesome looking place. I would like to learn Mandarin or Cantonese, well even both so I can visit and get around easily. The skyscrapers and developing infrastracture facinate me the most. Plus I have to try some REAL Chinese food as well.
> 
> Guangzhou and Chonqing appeal to me the most for some reason. Shenzhen, Shanghai and Hong Kong are definite musts as well.


Also, don't forget the historical aspects of China. They are really great.
Like Xian, Beijing, Shichuan Province(where Chonqing locates), Kaifeng, Hangzhou, Shaolin Temple, the silk road............ Too many to name all, too scattered.


----------

